
Struggling to Serve at the Nation’s Richest University - balls187
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/24/opinion/struggling-to-serve-at-the-nations-richest-university.html
======
balls187
I'd love to know more about the choices that lead to the authors situation.

How do you go from being a child living in the projects and on welfare., to an
adult working a job that pays very little, while having to support two
children?

~~~
webscaleizfun
Seems pretty straightforward to me, having seen this occur quite often. Not
much you can do to break through to the upper echelons in the US today if you
start in the lower economic class, better to go to a country with higher
social mobility.

~~~
balls187
> better to go to a country with higher social mobility.

A country such as?

I started lower-middle class, and am now in the very top of the upper middle
class income bracket, with a realistic shot of breaking into the Upper Class.

America has social mobility but if you follow a few specific paths. Deviate
from that path, and it's hard to move up.

That's why I am curious about the authors life story. When I was in high
school, I worked on getting good grades and getting into college, while many
of my other peers fucked around. Most of them never really understood the
consequences of their actions.

------
webscaleizfun
Going broke working at Harvard more like it, could you live on $12/hr in
Baltimore with kids? I know I wouldn't be able to make it work.

